# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  AOR AR2001 Receiver

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Αγαπητοί φίλοι... Έχω έναν τηλεπικοινωνιακό δέκτη τον AOR AR2001 ο οποίος παρουσίασε βλάβη και θέλω το service manual του δέκτη αν το έχει κάποιος...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

